# suckshuund training



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckHC-rOZNnk \\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckHC-rOZNnk \\/


Chris,

That's the first video I've seen of the new Chinese K9 Pro Sports Club. I see a World Championship in their future ROTFLMAO
Seriously, what those guys lack in ability they make up in
enthusiasm


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I admire these guys. How many times have I had to listen to some lame ass SOB whine and cry because they don't have a club close enough to train with? Well these guys found the answer. And no matter how bad it looks these guys have balls the size of Buicks and the heart to match. These guys are the real dogmen.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Sometimes though just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I have to give them a little credit and agree with Christopher.

1) It's a training video and looks like it's a work in progress. Maybe not the greatest handler, helper work, or dog, but I sure ain't that great either. ;-) There's tons of other newbie club level folks in the States who at this same level with a similar level of dog for where they are at. *shrug*
2) can't read Chinese, but as far as I can tell, at least they aren't pimping themselves as being the most BAMF dog trainers ever. It's only fun to pick on folks if they present themselves as such. 
3) no crappy Linkin Park or Drowning Pool or whatever else for background music. Always a plus. :grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Christopher and Maren. It might not look pretty, but none of us did in the beginnning, some of us not even now.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I agree with Christopher and Maren. It might not look pretty, but none of us did in the beginnning, some of us not even now.


*raises hand* Ain't that the truth...and still is! ;-) :grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> *raises hand* Ain't that the truth...and still is! ;-) :grin:


Sometimes I am such a spazzola I am thinking I might earn extra sympathy points.:lol::-\"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Not my area of sports but nothing but respect from me....they are willing to try and are making the effort and even posting on youtube! that deserves respect all by itself in my eyes....they post their ****ups and get crapcomments on their vids and I think to myself, howany of us would post our not so good trainings on there ?

I sure as hell wouldnt, we all want to look good in what we do so that they have the balls to post this just earns a hell of a lot of respect in my eyes. besides lol 20 years ago i was the exact same ****up doing the same things and im still learning with each new dog so...more power to em !


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought youtube was blocked by the Chinese government. Are you sure they are not from Taiwan or Hong Kong where I think schutzhund is already established. I think a Taiwan dog took down the helper in this year's WUSV.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

You post stuff you take the bad with the good.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

James Degale said:


> I thought youtube was blocked by the Chinese government. Are you sure they are not from Taiwan or Hong Kong where I think schutzhund is already established. I think a Taiwan dog took down the helper in this year's WUSV.


Most of the Asian teams don't really live in Asia.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Most of the Asian teams don't really live in Asia.


These guys are hardly international superstars. Ah, ah, ah









Actually quite a lot of them are.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

start giving that dog some bites more often and quit training the routine in order and I can see him shaping right up


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

You think that was the extent of their issues? Patterning and not enough bites?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

James Degale said:


> I thought youtube was blocked by the Chinese government.


They keep blocking and then unblocking. As of now, I think it's unblocked?
http://www.gizchina.com/2010/04/03/china-unblocks-youtube/

Looks like Wikipeda is blocked, oddly enough.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That dog was probably bought somewhat trained, it seemed to have just abit more knowledge about what was going on than the people did.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That dog was probably bought somewhat trained, it seemed to have just abit more knowledge about what was going on than the people did.


I agree, I thought the same thing. Its not the best dog....but despite that, the dog seems to be running the show, lol. Id almost venture to say that the dog's training was probably much nicer than shows here at some point before they began working him.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Good on them. They are getting off their skinny arses and training their dogs. I just love how people love to pull out a youtube video of some new person trying to learn how to train or decoy a dog and shitcan them, when the reality is 9 times out of 10 the person doing it is crap themselfs or too fat to even put on some scratch pants. If someone is abusing their dogs, sure hammer them. If someone is pimping themselfs as the worlds best, yeah give them some reality checks. But some new guy who is keen to learn how to train their dogs and better themselfs as handlers and decoys, you give them support and helpful feedback.
So Chris M, when you going to the worlds? You have touted your dog as one of the best in NA, and you must be some kick ass handler, so we should be expecting some Ivan B moments soon from you?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

no promise on the world's. Nationals? That's expected, at least I expect that of myself. 

And where did I claim I have the best dog? I don't claim such thing. I do know what respected people tell me but that's heresay to you guys.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

My thoughts exactly...

Speaking of fat...

I am fat now LOL...I fit in scratch pants and my suit still though..I have bad knees and a bum hip...I still work dogs a couple times a week. I just don't look as good as I used to doing it...I help a lot of dogs progress, and know how to do some things very well.

I have never been an true athlete, and sometimes cannot even go up stairs like a normal person anymore if my knees are hurting badly..but that does not mean I cannot help someone's dog out, just means I'm not gonna post videos that much...LOL

I think I have seen several threads on here where the moderators said you are not allowed to trash trainers on the forum, but it does happen on here, maybe even from some of the moderators...if I recall correctly...


----------

